# silicone



## kevdog322 (Jul 27, 2011)

So I built my terrarium complete with waterfall, false bottom, and water area and I used silicone to adhere some of the construction together. It wasn't until I was finished that I realized I used a non aquarium safe brand. Is my whole terrarium a bust? Will I ever be able to add frogs or fish? Should I wait a certain amount of time? Will my plants be killed? Or am I just over worrying? thanks! -Kevin


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Does it say anything on the packaging about a "mold inhibitor" or anything about being mold-resistant?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

If you're worried, you could always take a razor blade to the silicon and scrape it all out. What's left in minute amounts will get covered up by the new silicon and should be inert. However, I'm not an expert on the chemical properties of silicon so please take that advice with a grain of sand


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I'm not an expert on the chemical properties of silicon so please take that advice with a grain of sand


Same here.
I'm just repeating what I've heard, and most of it isn't from personal experience. So you might want to get an answer from someone else before making any descisions.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not repeating what I've ever heard is okay and that's part of why I threw the disclaimer on there. It's something I said, but can't honestly back up with anything other than what I want to believe which can at times be a dangerous source of backup.


----------



## CVB (May 30, 2011)

What silicone exactly did you use? There are probably more 100% silicone sealants established as safe than not, but to be sure you'd need to list exactly what you used for confirmation.


----------



## kevdog322 (Jul 27, 2011)

The back of the label says it's anti mold anti mildew and not for use in aquariums. The brand is GE - Silicone II - Waterproof Silicone, and it says 100%silicone


----------



## kevdog322 (Jul 27, 2011)

quick update, my friend works in a chemical lab and looked at the label, he says there are certain chemicals that would be listed that my product didn't have. He says according to him he would say it shouldn't be harmful but that he isn't an animal expert.


----------



## CVB (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like GE II for Bathrooms. Some things are unpleasant and only show on the MSDS for the substance (labels are rarely informative and I cannot remember what GE II bathroom says on the MSDS; you could find it online), but in general people feel that the potential presence of mold-inhibitors in that silicone is a cause for concern. May have no effect, may have an effect. I've seen issues in reef aquaria attributed to the presence of mold inhibitors in silicone, but correlation does not signify causation. Anyone can kill a whole tank and blame it on anything. "Aquarium safe" rarely means anything other than they've marked up the price.

You could try planting everything after the silicone is well cured (a week or until all trace of curing smells is gone) and very well rinsed, and then just let the plants sit and go for a month or so. It would be an experiment, can't really say how big a problem it might be, or if the "mold inhibitors" are anything but colorful marketing in that particular silicone. If you're worried about it enough to not want to do that, you've answered your own question and can do a tear down.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can read the discussions in this thread and make up your own mind. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html 

Ed


----------



## kevdog322 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------

